# Here you go... You asked, you begged... Here it is....



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

This section is for all of the members who have asked and begged for an area to discuss rod building and rod repair. Please PM me to let me know which of you would like to mod it because the existing mods have their hands full.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for this Chris. I am no rod builder, but I am interested in learning as I can never find a rod that suits me. I will be a lurker in this section for awhile!


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

will someone please get teh hook out of this poor guys head. I can stomach just about anything ,dead decomposing bodies,but the hook is making me queezy


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Alright, its finally here. Thanks chris. u da man


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks chris

this should help out many people


----------

